# Rat I.D Please



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

We have a litter of rats that were born from a Russian Satin Blue to (What we were told was a 'Super Blue')

Here are 2 of the offspring, what would the lighter coloured rat be classed as?



















Thanks


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

the top one looks the same colour as Marilyn the rat i got today and shes a British Blue i think lol

Lighter than my russian blue and too dark to be a powder blue lol


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

British Blue - That'll do me mate :notworthy:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks russian pearl to me, not british blue. I have both here.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Second picture is cute me wants it  need to sell the babies ive got here first tho.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Looks russian pearl to me, not british blue. I have both here.


IVe never seen a russian pearl got a picture Kathy?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

The wife will like the name Russian Pearl!

We have 4 Pearls and 5 blues, all dumbo's and handleable, just starting to eat for themselves :2thumb:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh they are very cute mate. Please don't tell me you are going to off either as snake food!


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Issa said:


> Oh they are very cute mate. Please don't tell me you are going to off either as snake food!


 
:lol2: No mate, we breed them and either sell them or swap them for frozen rodents with our local pet shop :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Second picture is cute me wants it  need to sell the babies ive got here first tho.


:whip:i wanted to sayy thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat the second one is mine haha x


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> IVe never seen a russian pearl got a picture Kathy?





























Russian pearls.

I think the top one looks more blue than pearl....Powder blue/russian silver as there looks to be heathering?
ETA: just seen Toyahs reply as i put mine!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

It looks Russian silver to me.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> :lol2: No mate, we breed them and either sell them or swap them for frozen rodents with our local pet shop :2thumb:


oooh if they haven't already been promised (or your planning on keeping them) and if either is male let me know once they're ready to go. ( I've got some lovely dumbo rex and dumbo double rex babies if you were interested in a trade........)


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

That russian pearl at the top doesn't look russian pearl to me lol. They're meant to be lighter than dove, not darker. This is one:









Bohemian Trevelyan (Trev). He's very dark phase for one, I would imagine a "good" one would be much lighter than him. 

OP's rat could be russian silver just doesn't look british based, especially when the other is russian.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh dont get started on russian pearls. That top one does look like Puck, who is a dark dove, so could be a very dark phase russian pearl. Interesting, I know who Minerva is now :lol2:

Russian pearls of varying ages and stages:













































On the right, with a dark phase pearl next to it for comparison:









Again - left to right: dark phase pearl, mink, dove, russian pearl:









I dont think the OPs rat is russian pearl unless it's a particularly blue one, I'll go with russian silver too.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

looks russian silver to me too.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ps. Awww Trev, he's so lovely - wish I'd kept him :lol2:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

:lol2: Russian Silver it is, gotta admit that when looking through Rat types, the mother does look more Silver than Pearl.

Issa - Pm on its way mate.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> :lol2: Russian Silver it is, gotta admit that when looking through Rat types, the mother does look more Silver than Pearl.
> 
> Issa - Pm on its way mate.


Do you have a pic of the mother?
I'm wondering what a 'super' blue is.

I've bred RB the BB, all black babies, and then the siblings together and not go any like the one you have in the top pic.

I do have a strange baby in my russian blue agouti litter tough.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

has the baby got a white belly and /or head spot.. looks to me like a dilute blue (powder blue) the head spot does lighten them, I have a few here.
sometimes they are so light its hard to see the head spot.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> has the baby got a white belly and /or head spot.. looks to me like a dilute blue (powder blue) the head spot does lighten them, I have a few here.
> sometimes they are so light its hard to see the head spot.


 
The light blue babies do have white bellies : victory:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I would guess that they could very well have that head spot as well but like i said it can be hard to see on such a light blue..
so i stick with powder blue :O)


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Rats have so many name colours 

they are adorable:flrt:

sorry i cant help with the colour tho, how about light grey


----------

